# IWB holsters Clip or loops?



## Maximo

This is for those who carry IWB. Just wondering which is the more popular among CCW guys an IWB holster with a clip or the belt loops and why.


----------



## Baldy

I have carried a lot over the years with just a simple IWB and a J-hook to the belt. That was with J-frame sized guns. It always worked good for me and I was fairly fast on the draw. I have a single loop on my IWB for my .45 and it works great. As long as the holster stays in place on the draw is the big factor for me.


----------



## 2400

Here is what I use.


----------



## Todd

I've got C-clips on my C.T.A.C. and hate them! The front one especially never stays on the belt. Next holster is going to be leather and have loops.


----------



## milquetoast

Loops. Clips are for guys who say "I have never had the holster come out with the gun." Loops are for guys like me, who say, "That's what I used to say, for years, until the day it happened."

With clips, the holster probably will never come out with the gun. With loops, the holster will never come out with the gun.


----------



## Baldy

Here's my holster now for the 1911 I carry.








http://www.andrewsleather.com/


----------



## Maximo

milquetoast said:


> Loops. Clips are for guys who say "I have never had the holster come out with the gun." Loops are for guys like me, who say, "That's what I used to say, for years, until the day it happened."
> 
> With clips, the holster probably will never come out with the gun. With loops, the holster will never come out with the gun.


I do find the loops to be more secure in general, but there are some clips that can be as secure as loops. The clip that High Noon puts on their tuck-able holsters is just as secure as any loops I have ever owned however clip holsters need to have a less tight fit to prevent the holster from coming out with the gun. I just wondered how many folks use a clip holster. I just made one for my M&P compact since 70% of my time outside of the house is at work and I must keep my gun in my vest pocket, and there is less bulge with a clip holster. I can't were on the waist at work since I twist turn and bend over all day, at some point I will expose my gun if I keep it on the waist, but when I leave work and go to the town before I go home the clip holsters are much easier to slide down the pants without having to undress in the parking lot to put my gun on the waist. This is the only drawback I have found to loop holsters . 
Thanks for the post so far and for any future post, I started this thread as a little research because I am in the middle of updating and adding to my web-site and I am thinking of adding a clip holster to the line.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

I find the clips more convient. Easy on, easy off. And I wouldnt buy'em like that if I didnt trust them to stay secure.


----------



## screwman

I've got a Don Hulme IWB w/clip for my j frame and it's a POS. Slides out when I'm wearing it and it comes out on the draw. If I can find some good snaps, I'll put some straps on it.

Mike


----------



## Maximo

screwman said:


> I've got a Don Hulme IWB w/clip for my j frame and it's a POS. Slides out when I'm wearing it and it comes out on the draw. If I can find some good snaps, I'll put some straps on it.
> 
> Mike


Yeah. I don't see a clip holster working on a small revolver, just seems like it would be awkward and wiggle around a lot. I do have a Don Hume clip holster for my Sigma, but as I stated on another thread I would make my own for it if I carried it a lot. The clip on those seem to be too short so you cant really hook it over the belt and, the shorter clip also makes it easy to pull the holster out of your pants. 
Now I am not too proud to use a holster from another maker. I have the Don Hume for my Sigma, a DeSantis thumb break scabbard for my M&P service,(that is a kick ass holster) a DeSantis shoulder rig for my Beretta 84 and a Triple K shoulder rig for my Beretta 92, plus various other holsters form other makers.


----------



## Guzz

This is a GREAT question! I just went through this. I wanted to carry my Kimber .45 Ultra CDP II as my CCW instead of my Glock 26. I have a couple DeSantis belt speed holsters but wanted a IWB. I asked the gun store I go to what they recommend and they laughed at me for wanting to carry my Kimber IWB. So I turned tail and left. I went to a few places that had the clip kind and I bought them. The problem is I am overweight and they always seemed to ride up and come unclipped. One time the gun actually popped out. 

So finally I started reading some of the threads in here and somebody posted that they had the Cozy Partner IWB for their Ultra CDP II. So I found one and bought it.










All I can say is WOW! what a difference. It is very secure in place and never raises up. It has a large leather back to help avoid your gun rubbing against you and after a few times wearing it, you don't even notice it is there.

I love the double loop now and doubt I will ever go back to anything else. But it may be my body type and gun specific, so I suggest trying different ones and find one that is perfect for you and your gun. :smt023


----------



## Maximo

Guzz said:


> This is a GREAT question! I just went through this. I wanted to carry my Kimber .45 Ultra CDP II as my CCW instead of my Glock 26. I have a couple DeSantis belt speed holsters but wanted a IWB. I asked the gun store I go to what they recommend and they laughed at me for wanting to carry my Kimber IWB. So I turned tail and left. I went to a few places that had the clip kind and I bought them. The problem is I am overweight and they always seemed to ride up and come unclipped. One time the gun actually popped out.
> 
> So finally I started reading some of the threads in here and somebody posted that they had the Cozy Partner IWB for their Ultra CDP II. So I found one and bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is WOW! what a difference. It is very secure in place and never raises up. It has a large leather back to help avoid your gun rubbing against you and after a few times wearing it, you don't even notice it is there.
> 
> I love the double loop now and doubt I will ever go back to anything else. But it may be my body type and gun specific, so I suggest trying different ones and find one that is perfect for you and your gun. :smt023


 That Cozy Partner in one of the best IWB holsters on the market, and FYI LOTS of people carry their Kimbers IWB. There is a shop in my area that likes to question every gun decision you make and give you the business if you don't chose what they would. Needless to say I shop elsewhere.


----------



## PenguinRunway

What's IWB?


----------



## js

PenguinRunway said:


> What's IWB?


Inside Waistband...


----------



## jpruett79

Maximo said:


> That Cozy Partner in one of the best IWB holsters on the market, and FYI LOTS of people carry their Kimbers IWB. There is a shop in my area that likes to question every gun decision you make and give you the business if you don't chose what they would. Needless to say I shop elsewhere.


I carried a full size colt iwb for years. and out of all the things i have carried i feel that the 1911s fit me be best and are the most comfortable.

I prefer the loop holsters as long as they have snaps so you alteast have a reasonable chance of removing the holster and putting it back on expecially since you can get them with 2 loops so you can put them around a belt loop to prevent the gun from sliding very much. that you cant do with any of the clip holsters i have used.


----------



## Baldy

I found the belt to be just as important as the holster for packing the 1911. I never had much of a problem with the J-frames I carried.


Best Baldy.


----------



## P97

I bought a Don Hume with a clip, and that was a big mistake. After it came off with the gun in it and bounced around on the floor of a crowded store, I ordered a holster like Baldy's from Andrews Leather and haven't had that problem since.


----------



## Maximo

P97 said:


> I bought a Don Hume with a clip, and that was a big mistake. After it came off with the gun in it and bounced around on the floor of a crowded store, I ordered a holster like Baldy's from Andrews Leather and haven't had that problem since.


I have to know how that came out.


----------



## big dutchman

i've carried my ruger SP101 in a cheap neoprene IWB holster with a clip almost every day for the last 4.5 years without any issues. the holster costs $12 a piece, and gets thrown in the wash a few times a year. the revolver rides very comfortable and secure in the holster. i prefer the clip for the easy on and off as the need arrises.


----------



## john doe.

I made my IWB with Kydex and made a J hook with a seperation on it so a belt loop can fit inbewteen the two J's. On the OWB I made I used a Tek-Loc. http://www.knifekits.com/store/s-pages/kk_store_1mainframe.htm?kk_products_parts_main.htm~smain They work great and are adjustable for cant and belt width.


----------



## Maximo

tnoisaw said:


> I made my IWB with Kydex and made a J hook with a seperation on it so a belt loop can fit inbewteen the two J's. On the OWB I made I used a Tek-Loc. http://www.knifekits.com/store/s-pages/kk_store_1mainframe.htm?kk_products_parts_main.htm~smain They work great and are adjustable for cant and belt width.


Hey Tony, Thanks for that link, my mind is whirling now with possible new projects.


----------



## john doe.

Maximo said:


> Hey Tony, Thanks for that link, my mind is whirling now with possible new projects.


You're very welcome. I'm always doing something with the Kydex. It's so easy to work with. I recently made a holder for my cell phone using the belt clip I mentioned. Turned out pretty nice if I must say so. I plan on making a IWB for my P-3AT that uses the back side of that clip so my phone helps conceal Mr. K.


----------

